# Blue Jacket...Khaki Pants?



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

it looks like that's 1 + 1 = 2 for the gray pants and 1 = 1 for the khaki 

seems like simple math to me!

someone check my numbers...


----------



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

FacePlant4Free said:


> it looks like that's 1 + 1 = 2 for the gray pants and 1 = 1 for the khaki
> 
> seems like simple math to me!
> 
> someone check my numbers...


haha...well...I left something out...let me edit it...its more like 2 vs 2 at the moment


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

are you sure YOUR not the girlfriend?


----------



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> are you sure YOUR not the girlfriend?


hahah...I wish my gf bought me my whole outfit...

actually...I wish I was a girl...then I'd just pley with my own b00bies all day  lol


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

go khaki. I ended up getting a good deal on a pair of black pants. Now I like everyone else on the hill has a blue/black color combo.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Your g/f has better taste, that mustardy colour actually goes with the blue. Grey pants are as bad as black, boring and generic!

You are lucky to have a g/f to dress you, I have seen some horrific colour combos on the hill. One guy had a white with black flecks jacket and bright yellow pants. Another guy had what looked like completely stained up ripped sagging yellow fireman pants, even the thrift store would not take those.

Forget about snowboarding it's all about how you look.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Jenzo said:


> Forget about snowboarding it's all about how you look.


the better you look, the better you ride


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> the better you look, the better you ride


the coooler i look the faster i go.....zooooom


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

The better you look the more snow pussy you plow. amirite guys?


----------

